

A Modern Guide to Threads  - rudyjahchan
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/10/11/a-modern-guide-to-threads/

======
thinkbohemian
May want to mention in the title that this is for Ruby :D

~~~
mperham
It's coming from a Ruby perspective but it certainly is not just for Rubyists.

